# Hi Eveyone I Can Use Some Well Wishes And Prayers If You Like



## ronp (Apr 6, 2010)

Just a bit of history:

A few years ago I went to one of those mobile medical screening things where they do several tests, ultra sounds etc. It was about 120.00 dollars. They found that I had a Aortic Anuerysm and advised me to get a specielist to look at me. I was told that it was in the safe zone and to get regular check ups every year. Well this was the year of reckoning. i was told that it has gotten bigger and the time has come to get it fixed.

Long story short I have get an operation on Thursday and I am scared to death. I have never been in the hospital in my life. Between selling the house and moving it is very stressful, not to mention I was lifting boxes for the move, a no no. 

To make matters worse Carol is in Utah and can't get off work to be here, and with no friends or relatives here, well, a few but not good ones I have to face this alone. 

I am told it is a non invasive operation, so they just make a small incisison inside each in the groin and put a stint in and run it up the blood vessel to where the problem is. 

Carol was hoping I could wait till I got to Utah, but I can't as I am a walking time bomb, if it ruptures I most likely would die.

So, thursday is the day, and I have to be there at 5:30 AM for pre op. I was told there was a 98% success rate, just hope that's where I'll be. If all goes well, I am taking my laptop and hopefully post that afternoon.

http:/www.mayoclinic.com/health/aortic-aneurysm/DS00017

Thank you in advance. Did I say I am Scared? Anyone have any positive experience with this condition?

Please get some screening if the mobile thing comes to your city, it could save my life and maybe yours also.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, I'll be think and praying for you. I have participated in a few of these procedures in our hospital here ( I am a Cardiovascular nurse in our cath lab). We don't do a lot of them, due to our size, but the ones I have been in on have ALL gone very, very well. It is a very minimally invasive procedure, which is a good thing. Much shorter time with anesthesia, much shorter recovery, and as good or better repair as a full on open surgery. These devices are very well tested, safe and effective. I have every confidence that this will be a success for you. My best. MP


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

My father in law has had several procedures similar to what you mention. I think it was a baloon insertion to expand some blood vessels...I can't remember what it's called...OH, ANGIOPLASTY.  He's in his seventies now, and this was in the last 10 years or so, as I recall.

I remember the mention of it being a very uncomfortable experience for him, as his was done without anesthesia so that he could tell the surgeon where he could feel the position of the instrument, so they could be sure it was going where they wanted it to go.

You'll do fine, brother. The risks are very minimal compared to many other procedures.

Also, my wife is putting you on a prayer chain first thing in the morning.

Thoughts and prayers coming your way.

We'll be here for ya, buddy!

Eric


----------



## mythmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for you here, too, Ron.  I know that you're scared (I would be, too), but this procedure sounds pretty tame compared to other ones.  You'll make it through just fine!  Hang in there and think about what you're going to smoke next when you get done with all of this unpleasantness.


----------



## meateater (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, I underwent a hernia operation when I was 10 y.o. didnt bother me a bit. I had a tooth yanked a few weeks ago and was more scared than burning a butt, You will be fine!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for you bud.


----------



## caveman (Apr 6, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## jamminjimi (Apr 6, 2010)

My prayers are with you. Let us know how the procedure goes. I really do wish I had more to offer.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 6, 2010)

good luck ron, we are all pulling for ya!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Ron - this is gonna turn out OK and just be another little bump in the road - Just keep the positive vibes we are sending you at the top of your thoughts


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron I'll continue to pray it all works out well for you. Wish there was more I could do for you. I'm sure all will go well try to keep a positive attitude and follow the Dr's orders after you get out of the hospital


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 6, 2010)

you will have my thoughts  and prayers, keep us updated.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Ron, all will go well. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll be praying for you.  Looking forward to  hearing from you soon.


----------



## mr mac (Apr 6, 2010)

The bible tells us that "the prayers of a righteous man availeth much."  While I don't see myself as righteous (except as made righteous by Christ), my prayers lately have been answered so I'll add one more for you right now!

God be with you!

Mac


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh boy, brother, you came to the right place!  Hospitals I know a lot about with 2 cancers and a stroke, plus all the minor crap too!

1) Start Early and Often!  Beg for an extra ice cream right off the bat!  Try to swap your jello for a salad or piece of chicken too.

2) SAVE YOUR GINGERALE!  When they come looking for a urine sample fill the cup up with some stale ginger ale.  Ask the nurse when they come to pick it up if she thinks its cloudy, then toss it down and tell her you'll run it through again!

3) There's two staffs - the hospital *staff* and the hospital* staph - *you don't wanna bring either one home with you, believe me!  (My back operation drained for 6 weeks enough to fill a bath towel every day until the meds finally killed the staph infection!)

4) Pay for the TV, not your neighbor!  Then you get to shut it off when you want to!

5) I'll warn you right now, they'll get you up when you're not even awake yet, so be careful and DO NOT trip on your catheter line! OMG...

6) Hide spoons in your bed so you can bribe an orderly for more ice cream.  They don't need the spoons but they'll admire your craftiness, lol!

7) Take your own aspirin - tell them it's specially formulated just for your wallet so it only costs 2¢ each instead of $10 each...

8)  Take off your wedding ring NOW if you value your knuckles..

9)  Don't forget to bring home your 'hospitality package'.. the bucket, the plastic tray, etc.  You paid $800 for it, it's yours...  (actually the bucket is good for seasoning meat parts with rub!)

10) Last but not least, pre-plan to have a friend smuggle you in a Big Mac and a bottle of Yoshida's.. it'll be the only way you can stand the meat loaf!



Hoped it made you smile!  Good Luck and get well quick!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Ron! Sorry I don't live closer so I could go with you...or come do some heavy lifting since you are still packing,and definitly should not be lifting after this! Everything will come out great you'll see!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




SOB


----------



## morkdach (Apr 6, 2010)

Best wishs Ron
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




been down that road about 4 years ago it was no problem ,no pain you just need to take it easy for a couple of days .
take care


----------



## bill in mn (Apr 6, 2010)

I get nervous too when I'm in the hospital for anything.As tough as I think I am it's still nice to have someone there.We will all be there in spirit and this is a great group of people.Let them know about your concerns and they will help you through this,it might be your first time but not theirs.It's amazing what they can do now days and I'm sure you'll feel just like 18 again.Your in our thoughts and prayers and things will be fine and better.Bill


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 6, 2010)

Prayers from Minnesota, My Friend!!!

The key to your success is going to be taking it EASY for a few days, to heal up.  

Like SOB, wish we were closer!  We would have you packed and shipped out in a day!!!


Todd Johnson


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hang in there Ron.  I'm pulling for you.


----------



## chainsaw (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck you will be in our prayers Ron


----------



## corn cob (Apr 6, 2010)

Positive thoughts, prayers, and well wishes from the "Southern Command" 
All will be well!


----------



## hoser (Apr 6, 2010)

Nothing but prayers and good vibes headed your way from here, Ron.


----------



## bassman (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's wishing you the best, Ron.  It's better to get that taken care of now than take a chance on something bad happening.  You should be out of there in no time.


----------



## bbally (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, my friend just went through this last week.  His was worse then yours, he had to have a fake aorta placed in as his ruptured.

To give you encouragement he went in on Sunday, (emergency for ignoring it) and went home Friday.  He is back to work today.

He said the worse part was the coughing they make you do after the surgery.  But they had to crack his chest open, something you won't have to deal with in your proceedure.

It will go well and you will return to smoking all kinds of stuff in short order... and while we are symphathetic to your problem right now,.... as soon as your are fixed up and back to good health it will be game on with picking on your smokes again!!!!!!

Get well fast my firend!


----------



## suthrngrllr (Apr 6, 2010)

My prayers are with you my friend; keep the faith and all will work out. God Bless.


----------



## jak757 (Apr 6, 2010)

Many prayers are being sent out to you.  You have a big extended "family" here on SMF, with a lot of folks pulling for you.

It's very natural to be scared.  I'm glad you can admit it.  To often us men try to be tough and deny those feelings that just can't be helped.  We're much better off acknowledging the fears, expressing them, and working with them.  

You'll do just fine Ron.  Please give us an update when you can.  

Best wishes always,


----------



## bigorangesmoker (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, I understand how scared you must be and I appreciate that, but it needs to be fixed now! My father died when his aortic aneurysm burst. That was 1991. Get it fixed and live a long life! We need you here!


----------



## reents (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Ron.  This sucks but everthing will work out fine but you will be on a weight lifting limit and you need somebody to drive you home afterwards.  Too bad your wife will not be thier to help you out.  Again Best of Luck.


----------



## badfrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron,

I don't know anything about your procedure, but I do know about prayer; it works and you are in ours! in the past 8 yrs or so I have been in the hospital 3 times with as little as a 50/50 chance of pulling through and I know that prayer makes a difference.


----------



## hhookk (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Ron. You'll do just fine.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 6, 2010)

We will all be thinking about you Ron.


----------



## insight (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, 

I wish you the best of luck and you will absolutely be FINE. Thank the lord that the person that screened you in those vans were _at least_ talented and skilled enough to catch your aneurism. Most of those van or community screening companire *DO NOT* use _registered Ultrasonographers_ (to help their bottom $$$ line) and consequently they find stuff that_ isn't there_, as well as missing stuff _that IS there_ on a consistant basis. I should know. I have been in the ultrasound field for over 3 decades. Take care dude and keep us all updated. You will be fine because those stenting procedures are the bee's knee's!


----------



## goobi99 (Apr 6, 2010)

good luck ron..we'll be prayin for you down here.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 6, 2010)

Prayers up for a quick procedure and a speedy recovery for you Ron.  

My dad also had an aortic aneurysm and his was repaired using a stint. If I recall, we had him at the hospital at 6:00 am and they took him back to do the procedure at 10:00 am; at 12:00 pm he was in the recovery room and by 4:00 pm we were on our way home. The only complaint he had about the procedure were the weights that they placed on the incision to aid in the clotting and the fact that he wasn't allowed to move his legs because of the weights.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Apr 6, 2010)

Our prayers are with ya Ron.  We may not be there physically but we are there spiritually.

--ray--


----------



## erain (Apr 6, 2010)

hey bud... you got a big family hear thinkin about you. more thoughts and prayers from minnesota. post up when your done and awake!!!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Ron. Look forward to seeing your posts after the surgery


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, I understand your fear and I hope all of these fine folks words and prayers will help you to shed it.

Keep thinking about that extra special hug you'll get when you and Carol are reunited. Eye on the prize buddy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron,
We are praying for you here too.
You'll do fine. They are all real good at doing those stints. I researched all there is to find on aneurysms, because I have two of them, but mine can't be fixed with a stint. They will have to go in from the back to do both of mine, plus remove a coartation between them in my aorta, putting in a large section of artificial aorta. Then another time they will have to replace a bad aortic valve (going in through my chest). Right now, by the size of my aneurysms, we are waiting, because the kind of surgery I need has a greater mortality than an aneurysm of the sizes I have. When they reach the size where they are more dangerous than the operations I need, it will be time (hopefully the year 2095---I WISH).

I wish I could get a stint to fix this stuff, so remember Ron, it could be worse. Best of luck, and we will ALL be pulling for you!


Bearcarver


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 6, 2010)

My prayers are w/ you Ron... and i look forward to seeing you back here ASAP! God bless you!


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, you're in our prayers here as well, you'll be fine, wish I was closer to where you live, my boys and I would've been more than happy to help you pack, and lift your moving boxes. But on a side note, please don't post any qview of the procedure, especially the groin shots, ouch... just kiddin, you have to be able to laugh through this, I had stomach surgery last year, my first time in a hospital also, and I was scared, so its okay to be scared, but just know, you're gonna be better when it is done.


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 6, 2010)

Best wishes Ron! I am sure you will be up and punishing bottles of Yoshida's in no time!


----------



## boiseque (Apr 6, 2010)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers as well Ron, I had to get my appendix out a couple years ago.  That was the only surgery I have had so I can relate to the scared part and I had to go it alone as well.  You will come through this better and stronger for having done it and be around longer to give us all great advice and qview!  God bless ya brother, look forward to having you back here soon as well!


----------



## acemakr (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron, about two years ago during a physical, my GP heard something 'suspicious' in my carotid artery. I went for ultra sound which was inconclusive and because of that, I wound up in a Cath Lab here in North Texas.

The procedure was a breeze - the most uncomfortable part was the prep nurse poking my forearm and the back of my hand trying to find something suitable for an IV. The results were negative but they were prepared to fix it on the spot if necessary. My groin was uncomfortable for a few hours and I was playing golf in two or three days.

When I woke up from the procedure, everyone in the Cath Lab was laughing - I guess I'm pretty funny when pumped full of whatever they used. Too bad you can't get six packs of that stuff.

We'll all be praying for a fast recovery.


----------



## smokingriley (Apr 6, 2010)

Good Luck Ron. In January I had a stent put in my left anterior descending artery. It was 99 percent blocked. It scared the crap out of me too. The procedure was no big deal. During mine I was awake during the whole thing watching the x-ray machine. The procedure was sucessful just like yours will be. The only pain was when they apply pressure to the incision to make it clot. Oh and it sucks to lie still for so long not moving your legs. Was out of the hospital 3 days later. Look foward to hearing from you again. Thoughts and prayer out to you.


----------



## treegje (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for you Ron


----------



## gh1 (Apr 6, 2010)

prayers sent it will be fine, been through a few and the younger the doc the better.god bless.


----------



## 5lakes (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Ron,

More prayers from Minnesota.

I've had heart surgery myself. Wasn't scared, since I didn't really know until after it was done. Let us all know when ya get home.

Jerry


----------



## reichl (Apr 6, 2010)

Good Luck Ron.  I hope everything goes as planned.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 6, 2010)

Our Prayers are with you Ron, Keep us posted and I am sure it will all come out Okay...


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 6, 2010)

Things should go smooth for you.  It is very similar to having a "stent" placed in the arteries of the heart.  If you ask around, lots of folks have had these.

I'm not a vascular surgeon, but if you have any questions, PM me and I'll give it a go.

Good luck.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

Everything will go well, Ron, keep your chin up!


----------



## schmoke (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck, Ron.  They've come a long way with these procedures in the last few years.  I'm sure everything will be ok.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 6, 2010)

Damn Ron, hope all goes well for you.
98% success rate would make me feel better.
Sure wish I was closer, I'd drive to check up on you if you were even 5-6 hours away but Jersey to N.M you would be home and smoking by the time I got there.
All the best of luck buddy, best to get things taken care of sooner rather than too late.
Not gonna get me any screening, don't wanna know what I've got wrong with me, I'll just keep on the hemp oil to keep me in working condition.


----------



## pandemonium (Apr 6, 2010)

You will be fine Ron, so don't worry yourself over it, if you had more experience in hospitals you would be more at ease but there's a reason you haven't been in them so stay positive
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 my friend!!


----------



## captsly (Apr 6, 2010)

prayers from Texas Ron.  I am sure everything will come out alright. Give us a post as soon as you can....


----------



## lvrgsp (Apr 6, 2010)

Prayers sent your way Ron, my 78 year old grandfather had it last year, he was mad because we would not let him till the garden, he did very well with it, you'll be fine.

Lvrgsp


----------



## roller (Apr 6, 2010)

Praying for you Ron, but you will be just fine. God told me so..He still has plains for you down here...Look forward to you post on Thursday...


----------



## wingrider1 (Apr 6, 2010)

You will be fine Ron...All those marinades, rubs and slathers you have used will pull you thru this...Plus I am gonna try my first smoke on Friday and I prolly will need the help...


----------



## rdknb (Apr 6, 2010)

Ron I will be saying a prayer for you.  

Warren


----------



## meat hunter (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey there Ron. Was just talking to my wife about your ordeal here. She's a RN at the Mayo Clinic here in Rochester Minnesota. She says not too worry thats its good they are going in to take care of things and the fact that it's non evasive is even better. So don't get yourself too worked up big guy,
you'll be in good hands.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Personally, I think a shot or two of Yoshida's straight up will take care of ya.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Report back to us when it's all done.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 6, 2010)

Good luck Ron - will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## garyt (Apr 7, 2010)

You will be fine, and yes I know of 2 success stories my father and my brother in law, I am gonna guess both more serious and different than yours, my fathers surgery lasted 9 hours and my brother in laws 6, Neither had any more related problems except for a lifting weight restriction.


----------



## njmjeep (Apr 7, 2010)

good luck friend, you'll be in our thoughts.


----------



## beerbelly (Apr 7, 2010)

Pulling for you from Farmington Ron, best to you bud.


----------



## craiger (Apr 7, 2010)

Here's to a fast recovery from Arizona!


----------



## caveman (Apr 7, 2010)

What did I tell you??


----------



## triplebq (Apr 7, 2010)

No walk in the park but you will be ok . Just remember ~ *You never are alone if you have Jesus in your heart .*

Take care my friend


----------



## rickw (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Ron, don't get to worked up. That procedure really isn't all that bad. I had a stent done nearly 4 years ago and everything went well. 

Lucky for you there will be no other issues and recovery will be very quick.

My thoughts will be with ya brother.


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 7, 2010)

Ron,
You have been such a big help to me on this forum.  Of course you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Please keep us posted and look forward to your next great smoke.  Lana


----------



## cruizer (Apr 7, 2010)

God be with you Ron.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Apr 7, 2010)

Prayers and well wishes to you Ron.


----------



## eman (Apr 7, 2010)

Ron ,
 The procedure is a easy thing these days. 
 Bet you didn't know you had so many friends here.
 Prayers sent and god speed my friend.


----------



## brokenwing (Apr 8, 2010)

Hang in there ron.  im new to this site, but i see how you have impacted everyone here.  You have another family right here on smf.  There will lots of prayers, and you will be ok.


----------



## ronp (Apr 8, 2010)

*THANKS EVERYONE*

I can't belieave the support, prayers,and PMs that I recieved. I feel so much better after reading the encouragement from all of you. As eman said "*bet you didn't know you had so many friends"*


No, I didn't and thanks again everyone.


I have my bag packed and hopefully everything else taken care of.


I have many members to report to after surgery and I will post as soon as I am able to, hopefully sometime tomorrow. 


I plan on getting up at 4:30 and be there for 5:30 and the operation is at 7:30. The last time I got up that early, I was going fishing,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 


I am taking Mr. Yoshidas for my mascot 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I also have Jackpot as my desktop picture so I wont be alone.

*Thank you again everyone. *

This fourm is a great family,* God Bless You All*.


----------



## rickw (Apr 8, 2010)

We'll be there with you Ron, everything's going to be okay.


----------



## hvac48 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey Ron, It's Thrusday morning and praying hard for you, God Bless. Post when you can so we know how your are doing!


----------



## bbqandfootball (Apr 8, 2010)

Everything will go just fine. Give us an update as soon as you can bud.


----------



## fishawn (Apr 8, 2010)

Good Luck Brother Ron.....


----------



## old poi dog (Apr 8, 2010)

Aloha Ron,
Just to let you know that we've been praying for you and especially today.  I'm looking forward to your speedy recovery.  Take care.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 8, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything on Ron?  

He had his surgery at 7:30 am today and I was wondering how it went...


----------



## placebo (Apr 8, 2010)

I hope your doing good Ron. Sounds fairly routine and you should be tending your smoker again in no time. I'd be scared too FWIW.


----------



## stansbbq (Apr 8, 2010)

I know your apprehention, I have had 4 Heart Caths. so for and although a little painful, it is a relitively simple proceedure.
You KNOW that all of us at SMF are (spiritually)beside you,the though of no family is a scarry thing.
My Trish is a nurse and occasionally she will sit in a patients room while using her breaktime, to help them over the hump.I hope  you have a caring nurse like that there.
Yes, our prayers are with you, and even though you will be, try not to worry too much.
Love and Prayers Ron, and I'll try to contact you in the Hosp.
Your friend,Stan  aka  BBQFANS.


----------



## ronp (Apr 9, 2010)

Sorry I missed this to post, my thanks to EVERYONE That posted to this. I did post thanks on another thread, but this one was overwhelming and got me through it all.

Glad to be home.


----------



## meateater (Apr 9, 2010)

Great to see ya back Ron!


----------

